# Best Camp Coffee?



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I like good coffee, not bad coffee. Struggling to make good coffee tent camping. Instant sucks. Tried a French press a couple of days ago, better, not great. Any ideas? I was camped at just over 10,500', so water boils at ~182F. Maybe that plays a role?


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

How about a percolator. Bad thing it is one item to pack. i have seen a smaller one like a 3 cup at sportsmans before.


----------



## taskswap (Mar 11, 2021)

I don't drink coffee but my wife and son both swear by the Moka Pot. It's cheap, super lightweight (good for backpacking) and can be heated over almost anything: stove, campfire (put it in a pan ideally), etc. The single-cup version only weighs a few ounces. We regularly camp at high altitudes and it still seems to work great. I think like dirtys6x6 was suggesting, the percolation approach adds pressure to the vessel that overcomes the high altitude factor?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm far from a coffee snob so the definition of good may be vague to me.
I normally drink single serve Keurig. Most of the time camping I use a percolator. I like Folgers coffee singles if I'm just heating water.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have an old percolator, never really liked it. The Moka Pot looks really good as it seems to brew with some pressure. I'll be buying and using it at home to try it out. Thanks!


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I use Mount Hagen isntant single serve sticks. Zora's breakfasts and Coffee from the same water boil. I like to pack VERY light.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

We went shopping and bought the 9 cup Moka Express. Trying it out now.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing that I enjoy about camp coffee is getting away from all the designer coffee options out there and using a good old percolator. If I am in the camper I'll load it up before bed and then when the alarm goes off we'll light the burner and crawl back into the sleeping bags and get up once it starts to perk. A little cold water down the spout and it is ready to drink. 

A number of years ago the coffee percolator got ran over some how and we ended up making cowboy coffee for the whole hunting trip. That wasn't bad either.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That high up and packing in, I don't have any idea what's available. I use a percolator in camp and load it up with coffee and let it "POP" for 10 minutes before poring the black gold in a cup and the rest in the thermos. I wont leave camp without my coffee and make stops often to fill up the cup. 

Coffee and a big homemade cinnamon roll the size of a softball is the best "on the road" breakfast in the woods. The bacon, eggs, and taters are for lunch. Oh ya.... more coffee too.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll be trying out the Moka Pot in the morning. It was pretty late to try it this evening and it apparently makes really strong coffee, so I held off tonight. Shot my bow instead, my chronograph wasn't seeing my arrows. I'll try again tomorrow. I think it's going to work great.

A couple of years ago I tried instant coffee up hunting. Had to add a lot of hot cocoa to choke it down, and I OD'ed on caffeine. It didn't work out well.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I do instant when hunting 🤷🏼‍♂️ I tried boiling water on the camp fire and have to pick out all the ash and pop coals from my thermos. Then figured out I’d rather carry the 1lbs propane tank and get actual clean coffee without the chunks of carbon filter in it 🤣. Tried only bringing honey and powdered creamer which sucked when it’s frozen at 10,000ft so my wife packs me a ziplock bag of shoogur and it works out.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, it isn't exactly coffee. More like a latte. The woman at Spoons and Spine recommended three tablespoons of ground coffee, which looks to fill the hopper about half way. The result is somewhere between regular coffee and espresso. One needs to add sugar and half and half or milk. The result is very good, much better IMO than the other options in camp. I'll be experimenting with how much coffee to use, but I'm impressed. Thanks to all.

Now I just need to figure out how to toast my English muffins for avocado toast.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CAExpat said:


> I use Mount Hagen instant single serve sticks. Zora's breakfasts and Coffee from the same water boil. I like to pack VERY light.


Yeah, Mount Hagen instant is one of my favorites for backpack camping. I love my instant coffee and there's some good ones out there these days. For now I like Black Rifle Company the best.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sometimes the night before leaving for a trip I'll grind some coffee beans and put it in tea bags. Smaller bags are for one cup bigger bags for a pot.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> Sometimes the night before leaving for a trip I'll grind some coffee beans and put it in tea bags. Smaller bags are for one cup bigger bags for a pot.


I really like that idea! Instant just works the best for me when hunting. I hunt out of a hotel for CO 3rd season, I still brew my own coffee in the room because I've become a coffee snob. I'm going to start doing that with the bags. 

I definitely need to try the BRCC instant singles too, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone using an Aero Press? Mount Hagen has been my go to.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We had a coffee snob so to say on my trip to Africa, he needed his morning joe and just any coffee wouldn't do. 

We stopped in Cape Town while on a tour and then headed to Lesotho, a country within South Africa. My friend had all the makings for his coffee after we took a 15 mile horseback ride to a remote village with zero convinces. The next morning he got up and took a clean can to boil some water in. Then with another clean can to receive the coffee he pored the hot water over the grounds that he had placed in a bag in another can with holes poked in the bottom. When he drank it he proclaimed that it was just as good as the barista had served a few day earlier on our trip.


----------

